

Apple PR: Steve Jobs iPhone 4 "conversation" is a fake - itistoday
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2010/07/01/apple-pr-steve-jobs-iphone-4-conversation-is-a-fake/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

======
drlisp
Funny how reports of this bogus conversation can make it to the top of HN, yet
the articles I submit on possible future apple products always get deleted. =(

